# Zyphtek The All Seeing (necron homebrew conversion)



## marineskickass2009 (Jul 30, 2009)

so i've made this thread to show you guys my awesome necron phaeron conversion. you can find the rules discussion on him below

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=101523


so to start off i photo shopped a rough image of the front view of this model, but ignore the legs, i'm getting rid of those, i'm just to lazy to photoshop those out and a destroyer body in their place... you'll see what i'm talking about once i post his side view.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Should be cool to see come together


----------



## anedcav (Nov 13, 2011)

simple but EPIC


----------

